
Ask HN: Interviewers, what are you looking for when interviewing someone? - kevindeasis
I&#x27;ve noticed that people interviewing me are jotting down notes, whether testing me for soft skills or technical skills. However, I&#x27;m not sure what they are looking for?
======
JSeymourATL
> I've noticed that people interviewing me are jotting down notes...

The note taking may be disconcerting, yes the interviewer is trying to make an
assessment -- typically around skills, motivation, and fit.

Note taking is actually a good sign that the interviewer is engaged.

They likely will have several individuals in the interview process-- and
afterwards expect to share those notes with colleagues.

George Bradt offers some solid advice handling the interview >
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgebradt/2013/01/02/acing-
the...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgebradt/2013/01/02/acing-the-only-
three-true-job-interview-questions/#4a10fbcd592d)

------
beamatronic
One of the things I look for is genuine enthusiasm. I like to ask candidates
to talk about a project that they did that they enjoyed or are proud of.

